# Bengal showing



## welshlady (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi 
I have just brought home my beautiful bengal kitten she is 14weeks old and i would love to show her, she came from a well known breeder with wonderful lines. I would love the experience of showing, it is all new to me i have never shown before but would love to get as much advice on showing.
Showing is a 2 day event so can you get accommodation with your cat near the venue of the shows.
I want to enjoy the experience and meet lots of new bengal breeders.
Never gone out on my own before but would love infomation on what i will come across.

Thanks
Jo


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

The showing format depends on what registry your kitten is with. GCCF shows are 1 day events, TICA and FB have a mixture some 2 day some 1 day. Even if its a 2 day event, you can choose to do either day or both.

How to show GCCF :

Cat Show Preparation - Pet Encyclopedia

How to show TICA :

Help on how a TICA Cat Show works

How to show FB :

Felis Britannica - UK FIFe Cat Shows and Pedigree Registrations


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi JO, the best advice i can give you is to suggest you find a show local to you and pop along and see how it runs, you can always chat with breeders too, if you live in the south wales area there is a show in a couple of weeks time in Thronbury which is about 5 mins over the severn bridge it may be worth a look if you can make it.best wishes...........CHRIS


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Cant add more to the showing as i am not yet fully experienced with it.

What i would say is contact your girls breeder if your serious about taking her to a show. Get her to give you her honest opinion as to whether she is suitable for showing or not. You will be showing under her name (the prefix) and of course if she was bought as a pet it may be that she hasnt quite got the show winning potential. However lots of show quality kittens go to pet homes, so you may find that you have a little show stopper on your hands!

sal x


----------



## welshlady (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
I have got lots of information and will check out what shows there are and meeting lots of new cat friends and share lots of advice.
Regards
Jo


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Billyboysmammy said:


> What i would say is contact your girls breeder if your serious about taking her to a show. Get her to give you her honest opinion as to whether she is suitable for showing or not. You will be showing under her name (the prefix) and of course if she was bought as a pet it may be that she hasnt quite got the show winning potential.


I agree, things like lockets and tail faults make no difference to a pet cat but she will not do well in the show ring if she has them and the breeder may be less than happy if you do show her in those circumstances.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

May I just add... I'm sure Saikou will help here - I may be wrong but I think the GCCF now allow Pedigree cats to be shown in Pet Classes. Neutering restrictions apply as per usual Household Pets, but as all GCCF shows are 1 day and there are many of them, this might be an easy way of getting into showing if you are starting out with your little one.

If you did try that, then I am sure you would soon find out if your cat was good enough to upgrade to the Neuter section. If she was sold as not suitable for breeding [with restriction/endorsements or on Non-Active register] then the spaying won't be an issue anyway.

Unlike dog shows, spayed/neutered cats can be shown and there are huge entries in the Neuter section - it is every bit as prestigious, glamorous and rewarding to own a beautiful neutered cat that has done well and got to Premier, Grand Premier or beyond. [Take it from one who's been there, done the shows, loved the cat, and proudly remembers the T-shirt - with a tear in her eye - many years afterwards!]

(Wouldn't it be nice if the Kennel Club did the same! but that's for a whole different topic and forum :wink5


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If she does have any faults there are always the pedigree pet classes under the GCCF. Now they can compete for titles there is no real difference to pedigrees that meet the Standard of Points (SOP) for the breed. Instead of being judged against the SOP they are judged on condition and temperament, which I think are the best qualities anyway. Its still a fun day out and a chance to meet people of like mind.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

GMTA saikou - we posted at exactly the same time!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

MerlinsMum said:


> GMTA saikou - we posted at exactly the same time!


:biggrin: :thumbup1: Great post! I agree that showing neuters is every bit as prestigious, infact most neuter classes especially the males are very hotly contended. Only a small number of show stopping males are kept as entire studs, the vast majority end up as show neuters.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Great post!


Thank you... 
Posted in fond memory of my long-gone chocolate Oriental Spotted Tabby boy, 2CCs, 5 PCs (I think!), 2 GPCs, 3 Res GPCs, many BOBs including 3 at the National, and 1 BIS.
[I guess that's just gibberish to anyone else!]


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Fantastic results, what was his name ? You don't see enough ori tabbies on the show bench nowadays.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> If she does have any faults there are always the pedigree pet classes under the GCCF. Now they can compete for titles there is no real difference to pedigrees that meet the Standard of Points (SOP) for the breed. Instead of being judged against the SOP they are judged on condition and temperament, which I think are the best qualities anyway. Its still a fun day out and a chance to meet people of like mind.


I've shown my siamese in pet pet classes twice, it's fun.


----------



## welshlady (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi 
I bought Luli has a show/breeding kitten female I hope she does well when i do get to show her i'm sure i will enjoy the experience even if she doesn't do that well, depending how she is.
The breeder has told me she is showing good looks and temp.
She has been with us 4 days and she is adorable such a great character.
I haven't yet got her reg number yet but i'm told that i could enter her in her first show without it.
i've always loved cats and i use to breed Orientals and Siamese but never had time to show them, now that i have more time on my hands i'm interested in showing and have just got my first Bengal she has got on great with my Oriental Bella shes 9yrs and Siamese Kia shes 8yrs.
I'm sure i will have a wonderful time loving and caring for my new member of my family Luli.
Jo


----------



## tina clarke (Jan 23, 2009)

welshlady said:


> Thanks everyone
> I have got lots of information and will check out what shows there are and meeting lots of new cat friends and share lots of advice.
> Regards
> Jo


Can this lady show her cat at a tica/gccf show if she bought bengal as pet only?


----------



## welshlady (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi
I purchased my luli as a show/breed kitten am awaiting reg papers from Tica then i shall try showing her, hope i will do well and enjoy the experience.
She is looking stunning and has a beautiful nature.

Jo


----------



## tina clarke (Jan 23, 2009)

Good luck hope your kitty does well.I wish we had a tica show near us,i think sommerset is the nearest,were in dorset.


----------

